
Amazon and Oracle: Fluffy white bear-traps?  - Powerscroft
http://blogs.computerworlduk.com/the-oracle-oracle/2011/02/amazon-and-oracle-fluffy-white-bear-traps/index.htm
======
Powerscroft
This is a really useful discussion on the potential pitfall of using Amazon's
cloud service to run your Oracle apps.

